# FREE Book 1 and 2 of new SciFi series "David Savakerrva"



## jasonbladd (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Kboarders,

I'm helping an author find readers to receive copies of his SciFi books for review consideration. You can watch the 



 He's offering both Book 1 and Book 2 ebooks FREE for the next few weeks. There is also some limited availability for hard copies on request. Get the download links here

And here's the book description:

"They came from the void, and they brought their Machines.

They came for a secret as old as life, and to get it, 
they would burn every world in their path.

They invaded a planet far off, a world of legends and
wars and Great Ice Clans. But against the Machines,
the Clans had no chance.

Barely escaping, the King of the Clans found Earth.
Then, like other men in strange new worlds, he also
found a woman.

And the Son of the King was born.

The Son would save the far world, or so an old Promise
foretold. But the boy grew up alone, and - ignorant of his
past, his only world was East Detroit.

Then one night when the stars went dark, the boy heard
the truth...and rejected every word. He believed in little, 
maybe nothing at all, and certainly not in a world far-off
or a Promise foretold.

And then they came to Detroit.

A new science fiction series of epic adventure and apocalyptic threats, 
David - Savakerrva, Vol 1 tells the story of a boy from Detroit...who may
not be just a boy from Detroit."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book or group of books and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

You may also wish to review the Terms of Use, Copyright Policy, and Privacy Policy.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Larkkii (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh, thanks, it's good idea! Because writing books it's not as easy as it seems. I like process writing books, but sometimes i have some problems with it. And i need professional sight on my work. I use assignment help and i'm very pleased with their work. I like the prices of their services. They have expert writers who can give you tips. I wish good luck!


----------



## yoa1kin94orothy (2 mo ago)

Well, appreciate visitor; that's a nice decision! Even though authoring novels is not as simple as it appears. I enjoy love writing books, but they may be difficult to read at times. And I require professional review of my work. I use bitcoin casino software and am extremely happy with the results. I enjoy the costs they charge for their offerings. They have skilled writers that can provide you with advice. I hope you are successful!


----------

